# Biete FESTO SPS



## Senator42 (1 April 2007)

Ich habe eine FESTO SPS (könnte jetzt von BECK) "gepflegt" werden.

Es ist eine FESTO FC34

Aufkleber:
FEC-FC34-DOS
190585 R6 
H02 S2.01
SN00007494

Hat eine TP (Ethernet ?) und 2 RS232

aktuell ist irgendein Programm drin welches an der einen RS232 ein
2-Zeiliges Display (hat Conrad im Angebot) ansteuert.

Das ding geht also.
Irgendeinen Pascal-Compiler hab ich auch dazu, aber ich bekomme nichts zu stande. Ich brauchs auch nicht.

Das Display und Netzteil behalte ich.

Zum Tausch für 2 Päckchen Kaffee.


----------



## lindnerlars (28 September 2007)

*Festo FC34*

Ist die noch zu haben, tät mich dafür interessieren?!

Gruß Lars


----------



## Senator42 (28 September 2007)

*Festo*

ja, die habe ich noch. aber nur die SPS, keine Dokumentation. Ob der begelegte Pascal-Compiler dazu auch passt weiss ich nicht.
R.  (keinespam@web.de)


----------

